# Silvia school article confusion



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Heya Guys, I thought I'd get clarification on a few points with regards to good WDT methods.

http://silviaschool.com/node/2

After reading the above link I am confused on how one can measure the beans, perform WDT, and when levelling off, get rid of so many grinds!

When using this method at home, I measure and grind 17g of beans, these usually overfill the basket, and I use my finger to get rid of any excess coffee grinds. Doesn't this mean that what's actually in the basket could be ANYTHING?

Also, I find it really difficult getting the distribution consistent, every time.

My first attempt for example, I distribute the grinds with a yoghurt pot (which only slightly sits inside the basket) + paper clip, remove the basket and level. I manage not to drop any grinds, and use the north + south and East + West method with a butter knife. I then tap the basket on the counter to level the grounds. I still find that my bed of coffee is slightly denser on one side than the other. I can feel this when I tamp the bed.

How can I get rid of this inconsistency?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you need WDT with the RR55od ??!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No way, just get a convex tamp, grind into the centre of the portafilter as the 55 does and just tamp nothing more.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL, I've just upgraded so it should arrive at any point this week!

Wehay! No more WDT'ing|


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank goodness, absolutely no more of the nonsense


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> No way, just get a convex tamp, grind into the centre of the portafilter as the 55 does and just tamp nothing more.


Convex is key. Flat tamper might give you some donut extractions


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Convex is key. Flat tamper might give you some donut extractions


Totally they just do such a good job with od grinders, my mythos has the American curve 58mm on the base of the dynametric and I also use a reg barber American curve with the rr55 I have works a treat and no faffing


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

truecksuk said:


> ... good WDT methods...


Not sure there is such a thing. I've not seen the need for WDT.

If you need to WDT then you need to look at your grinder (most likely) or tamping technique.


----------

